

Ask HN: Any Weird Anecdote from Japan? - da02

Just out of curiosity:<p>Do you have a (poignant, surprising, or Dilbert-esque) experience as a visitor to Japan or any J-Town?
======
paulhauggis
I went to Japan. I saw a vending machine with school-girl panties. mmmmm...

~~~
da02
Thank you for _not_ sharing pictures of that.

